# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  NHA TRANG - Khách Sạn Hồng Ngọc Kính Chào Quý Khách

## thanh_datdattours

*Kính gửi: Quý công ty, quý doanh nghiệp và các tổ chức du lịch hoạt động du lịch tại Việt nam.
      Lời đầu tiên Khách Sạn Hồng Ngọc xin gửi lời chào thân ái và lời chúc tốt đẹp nhất đến Quý vị.*
     Khách sạn Hồng Ngọc là khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn tương đương 2 sao, có nội thất sang trọng, đầy đủ tiện nghi, phòng rộng, thoáng mát, có thang máy, điều hòa nhiệt độ, mini bar, tivi truyền hình cáp, máy tắm nước nóng, bồn tắm, Wifi miễn phí, tọa lạc tại trung tâm thành phố biển Nha Trang.Trong thời gian vừa qua Khách Sạn Hồng Ngọc rất cảm ơn Quý khách hàng, quý công ty, quý doanh nghiệp đã quan tâm, hợp tác với Khách sạn chúng tôi, nay chúng tôi xin gửi đến Quý công ty bảng báo giá phòng hợp đồng năm 2012.
Chi tiết: click here
Hình ảnh khách sạn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

- Tư vấn thiết kế tours Nha Trang, tours trong và ngoài nước
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## suppertour

up................................................  ...........

----------


## thanh_datdattours

- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## hoahongcodon111

tương đương 2 sao, có nội thất sang trọng, đầy đủ tiện nghi, phòng rộng,  thoáng mát, có thang máy, điều hòa nhiệt độ, mini bar, tivi truyền hình  cáp, máy tắm nước nóng, bồn tắm, Wifi miễn phí, tọa lạc tại trung tâm  thành phố biển Nha Trang. 2 sao mà coi bộ vip nhỉ

----------


## thanh_datdattours

tương đương 2 sao thuj bạn ơi

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Tổ chức thiết kế tour Nha Trang, trong và ngoài nước
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattour.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa
- Cho thuê xe du lịch 4 - 45 chỗ
- Khách sạn Hồng Ngọc

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------

